# Networking Over Your Existing Power Lines



## Clark Kent (Nov 9, 2007)

*Networking Over Your Existing Power Lines
By BlueDragon1981 - Sat, 10 Nov 2007 00:41:57 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

This is something that I have been looking at for a little while and if I ever get money to blow I will buy an adapter and router and try it out. The major drawback to it used to be the limited speeds. However they have got that up to comparable speeds. The major downfall now is the interference. Hence when you are running your microwave, washing machine, dryer and all 17 of your computers at once it will bog your network. Anyway here are the top sites you get when you run a search. I haven't even really skimmed through these so some of them may be useful and others may not be.

http://computer.howstuffworks.com/power-network.htm
http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-3243_7-5021351-1.html
http://www.cnet.com/4520-7390_1-6274537-1.html
http://www.powerlinecommunications.net/
http://www.intellon.com/
http://www.homenethelp.com/network/powerline.asp
http://www.tech-faq.com/power-line-networking.shtml
http://www.plugtek.com/plugtek.shtml
http://www.homeplugandplay.com/index.shtml

Enjoy.... i will have more in a bit.


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## Shicomm (Nov 13, 2007)

I've installed an EOP ( ethernet over power ) system with an customer that couldnt use cable and had way to many barriers for fast wlan.
The system comes at quite a cost indeed but the speed is amazing fast and so far there a no reported problems due to interference of any kind.

So if cable is no option and wlan is just too slow ( or just doesnt work at all... ) then this might be an option


----------



## bydand (Nov 13, 2007)

I got to play around with a "model house" about 15 years ago in Michigan that did this.  Glad to see it is coming of age finally, it looked like it had all kinds of potential even back then.


----------



## Carol (Nov 13, 2007)

bydand said:


> I got to play around with a "model house" about 15 years ago in Michigan that did this.  Glad to see it is coming of age finally, it looked like it had all kinds of potential even back then.




Yup and its a growth market.  

For rural areas, its a chance to get high-speed telecom in areas that either just don't have it or where Satellite Communications are the only other options.

For urban areas, its a chance at more competition high-revenue markets currently dominated by the phone and the cable carriers.

Interesting stuff indeed


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 13, 2007)

The ISP I worked for used it rather often for customers.  It worked just fine, the major limitation was that it was 10baseT rather tha 100baseT, but with internet speeds limited to 1.5Mbps for their service most people would never know the difference.  If you do a lot of internal transfers you MIGHT notice it, but honestly it was never an issue.  Its cool that they have overcome that limitation, especially as our transfer rates continue to increase.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jan 18, 2008)

I want to work with this simply because I want to be a well rounded tech...lol.


----------

